# Pretty much my favorite picture.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Dangit, now I'm thirsty


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

The color is off just a little fixed blade.... :?

Oh...._way_ too much ice !!!!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

There is a hint of Diet Coke in there, just for coloring thou. :lol:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Did you just say _diet _coke? Thats it, I'm coming over to kick yer arse!


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

That looks awful good, and good for ya..


Homer Simpson said:


> mmmmmm Whiskey Glaauuaaraauuauauuruuaa


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks like Abit of the CROWN On the Rocks''


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

dang where mine ? Man that looks good. I ahve to run to the store now.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

oldfudd said:


> Looks like Abit of the CROWN On the Rocks''


I don't think thats crown, as a avid crown drinker the color looks a little off. I think fixed is more of a black velvet guy


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

You are correct sir. Black Velvet it is. Or as Al Hansen likes to call it, the B.V.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> oldfudd said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Abit of the CROWN On the Rocks''
> ...


You'd be correct. _/O

Give me some Jeremiah Weed or some Yukon Jack any day.  It sure does look appealing though.... I know it only thins your blood so the warmth is an illusion, but nothing like a sip or two of good bourbon to burn off a winter chill. 8)


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

**** we got a bunch of alcoholics on the forum...... GEEZ.... Just razzin you guys.... :mrgreen:


----------

